# Moodle installation



## gpatrick (May 15, 2016)

I'm trying to install Moodle and 2.8, 2.9, and 3.0 it always returns:

```
php_extension gd must be installed and enabled
The GD extension is now required by Moodle for image conversion.
```
php56-gd is installed and is enabled in php.ini.  This is on FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE.

Has anyone installed Moodle and how were you able to get around this message?


----------



## Abriel (May 15, 2016)

Did you try install Moodle from ports: www/moodle28

php56-gd-5.6.21 is a extension and should be in /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini

```
extension=gd.so
```

Yes, I installed moodle and everthing was fine.


----------

